# Why are some triggers so weird?



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

I have no idea if this is normal, but hey, what the hell is normal when it comes to ibs-d? Anyways, certain activities or things actually make me go to the bathroom...bad. I know when I swim, or when it's really hot and I get sweaty and clammy, or when I dance, or exercise strenuously, or even walking a lot. Why?!?! Even seeing certain things, any kid of visual, it could be a person's facial expression, makes me want to go. I do have severe anxiety issues, social anxiety disorder that I am geting treatment for, but I notice those things make me sick sick sick and i can't find a connection. Help!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Physical stress is stress just like emotional stress or anxiety is stress. Some people have physical stress triggers and these sound like they could be along those lines.Also certain activities may move the abdomen in certain ways that can effect how the IBS is doing.K.


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

Sunflower seeds are a trigger for me. It doesn't hurt with that either (I usually feel pain from foods I'm intolerant too), it's just they make me go. A lot. Gah!


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

My IBS is worse when I wear pants. Don't ask me why! It makes no sense! But I'm always infinitely more comfortable IBS-wise when I'm wearing skirts.


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

I also feel better when I´m wearing a skirt - it´s more comfortable for bloated stomach. To be bloated in jeans or pants, it means more pain for me. When it´s really hot I feel worse, too. And the worst thing for me - traveling. Don´t know why but just changes in my daily routine make me sick. And if there´s also the lack of sleep- it´s nightmare for my stomach.


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

There's me nearly saying "I wish I could wear a skirt". Oh yeah!


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

haha, yeah for us guys it's more about loose fitting clothes. Which I hear don't exactly make one look the best, but when it's between looking good and feeling good, I'll take feeling good every time. Thanks for that one, IBS!Anyway, I also have weird triggers for pain. Sitting in front of the computer for a while (i.e. while writing an essay for several hours, or even doing something I enjoy like email or gaming) I will get this horrible "trapped gas" pain. At which point I pretty much only have the choice of laying down and letting it all "pass through", because otherwise the pressure is so intense ... I can't even describe it.


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

I just discovered a new trigger for me, actually. Extra chunky cholocate chip cookies! Hooray, another food to scratch off my favorites list. A few of mine are bathroom related. If there's not a bathroom that I can access nearby, I'll flip and start having symptoms. Certain resturaunts have smells that make me sick, along with, similar to MOS's computer situation; bright lights. Especially the florescent ones in my office, or my late nights I spend gaming until the sun comes up.


----------



## Kiss-Me-Deadly (Dec 3, 2007)

Worst trigger ever: Cheese.Yes I cannot eat one of the best things in the world. Cheese on toast.I can eat pizza though. That's weird.But all other cheese is a no-go area. *sighs*


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you worked out which cheeses? I'm sure there's over 1,000 varieties in this country and France alone (combined). That a lot a cheese! It's the blue cheeses that do me in.


----------



## Kiss-Me-Deadly (Dec 3, 2007)

It's mainly high fat cheeses and strong cheeses that make me bad. I'm ok with cream cheese like philidephia but no others. One of my flatmates keeps asking me how I cope without cheese. I don't know how i cope i've just learned how to.


----------

